
F5 acquires Nginx: What to expect from the deal - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/f5-acquires-nginx-what-to-expect-from-the-deal/
======
lioeters
Detailed comment from Nginx about the acquisition:

NGINX and F5: Our Continued Commitment to Open Source

[https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-f5-continued-commitment-
ope...](https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-f5-continued-commitment-open-source/)

